# Fat Quarter Toddler Dresses



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

These are such fun to make. They are precious on little girls for the summer.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I just love that.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful. link to pattern please? Thanks
Sue


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cute. Looks so easy peasy.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

You can google fat quarter pillow slip dress pattern and many patters will come up. Mine are size two toddler. I use 1/2 yard for body and anot 6 inches for hem. I have studied many patterns and have taken the parts I like from each pattern. The problem I have found is that not everyone can write a pattern. There is more than one way to do the arm holes. When I get to my computer I will pm a suxing chart to you.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

gypsie said:


> You can google fat quarter pillow slip dress pattern and many patters will come up. Mine are size two toddler. I use 1/2 yard for body and anot 6 inches for hem. I have studied many patterns and have taken the parts I like from each pattern. The problem I have found is that not everyone can write a pattern. There is more than one way to do the arm holes. When I get to my computer I will pm a suxing chart to you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. I love the dress, but if it is a chart, I don't know charts yet. Wish I did. Thank you,
Sue


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> Thanks for the offer. I love the dress, but if it is a chart, I don't know charts yet. Wish I did. Thank you,
> Sue


But its not a knitting chart. Just a guide to how much fabric tou will need for each size


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

My favorite tutorial and pattern. There is link witin her pattern for sizing. I do the sleeves differently. You can also finish your seams with a serger or zigzag or french seams. I love the french seam but be sure to allow extra fabric width for them

http://www.themotherhuddle.com/tutorial-fat-quarter-pillow-case-dress/


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

gypsie said:


> My favorite tutorial and pattern. There is link witin her pattern for sizing. I do the sleeves differently. You can also finish your seams with a serger or zigzag or french seams. I love the french seam but be sure to allow extra fabric width for them
> 
> http://www.themotherhuddle.com/tutorial-fat-quarter-pillow-case-dress/


This is so perfect! I bought several sets of coordinating fat quarters years ago because I loved the coordinating colors, but I never quite got into quilting. This will make a wonderful project especially since someone else has already put together the colors for me! Thanks for posting the great link!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> This is so perfect! I bought several sets of coordinating fat quarters years ago because I loved the coordinating colors, but I never quite got into quilting. This will make a wonderful project especially since someone else has already put together the colors for me! Thanks for posting the great link!


You are so welcome. I've made three this week. I live making them. Enjoy! If you dont have fat quarters a little fabric goes a long way!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Reminds me of the flour sacks mom used to make clothes with.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Reminds me of the flour sacks mom used to make clothes with.


Probably the same thing....pillowslip dress, just like a flour sack.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Would love the pattern for this it's so cute.so if you have it please would you send it to me as well.thankyou.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

These are really lovely.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

a lady in my church made over 100 of these dresses to go to Africa. the hard part is finding someone to take them to Africa. a lot of "stuff" gets lost going by mail and through customs.
Blessings
.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

a lady in my church made over 100 of these dresses to go to Africa. the hard part is finding someone to take them to Africa. a lot of "stuff" gets lost going by mail and through customs.
Blessings
.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really like your color choices. Very pretty!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

i love this little dress....it also reminds me of the many simple overalls i sewed for my boys when they were small...i would buy t shirts and find fabric to match for the rest...good to know people are still making these classics...
julie


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Our church made these for the little girls in Africa. We then decided that little boys need clothes too, so we made them shorts with straps.

We made longer dresses with slits up the side, for bigger girls and women.

Nancy Ziemer, sewing instructor on TV, also provided the pattern .



a


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Very nice dresses. 
I think that I have used the material in the first one to make totes and aprons

Here are some more links.
http://sewlikemymom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Pillowcase-Dress-Tutorial.pdf

http://www.littledressesforafrica.org/blog/pillow-case-pattern/

http://www.theribbonretreat.com/blog/pillowcase-dress-tutorial.html

http://bumblebeelinens.com/pillowcaseDress.php

http://www.jenleheny.com/pillowcase-dress-instructions

http://www.favecrafts.com/Sewing-for-Kids/Summer-Pillowcase-Dress/ct/1

http://www.favecrafts.com/Sewing-for-Kids/Cute-Lemon-Drop-Dress/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=quickandcrafty20140402

http://www.thatgirlthatquilt.com/2010/05/real-pillowcase-dress-tutorial.html

Dick


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so very cute


----------



## funknits (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the link! This is so cute!


----------



## oceansmeet (Aug 2, 2011)

I would like the pattern as well please thanks so much


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

It's above you .


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Dick, it was kind of you to post all these links but as I said earlier in the thread not everyone can write a pattern. I have spent several days studying all of these patterns. I have been sewing since I was 16 years old. I am a ripe old 65 now. I had to throw the first dress into the trash because I thought "I knew it all" when it came to sewing. I would like to warn everyone that the best link is the one I posted and continue to use. The arm hole area can be tricky and if you dont get it right the hole can be too large ruining the dress because you will have already cut it. You wont be able to fix that because the rest of the dress will already be cut to proper width and size. I made a beautiful little pink gingham dress with a minnie mouse applique for my GD to wear on her second bday. I followed the directions of one link which said to cut the arm holes way too large for a toddler. The wholes came to her waist line. I tossed it after removing the applique Happy sewing to all.

I have found the motherhuddle tutorial posted earlier in this thread to be the best.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

gypsie said:


> Dick, it was kind of you to post all these links but as I said earlier in the thread not everyone can write a pattern. I have spent several days studying all of these patterns. I have been sewing since I was 16 years old. I am a ripe old 65 now. I had to throw the first dress into the trash because I thought "I knew it all" when it came to sewing. I would like to warn everyone that the best link is the one I posted and continue to use. The arm hole area can be tricky and if you dont get it right the hole can be too large ruining the dress because you will have already cut it. You wont be able to fix that because the rest of the dress will already be cut to proper width and size. I made a beautiful little pink gingham dress with a minnie mouse applique for my GD to wear on her second bday. I followed the directions of one link which said to cut the arm holes way too large for a toddler. The wholes came to her waist line. I tossed it after removing the applique Happy sewing to all.
> 
> I have found the motherhuddle tutorial posted earlier in this thread to be the best.


 :thumbup:


----------

